# Inflation



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

When I came to the forum today, I noticed for the first time (duh) the link that said 'Retire in Dubai'. There's a lot of nice information there, but what struck me is that housing prices have nearly doubled in two years. I assume that includes rent as well as purchase price. Do housing allowances get adjusted every year? If not, life could become very difficult very quickly.


----------

